# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  هدية (مجلة علمية عربية مختصة بالصناعات الميكانيكية) تحوي نسخة إلكترونية مجانية

## zaaher2

موقع مجلة التقنيات الصناعية
مجلة عربية جديدة مختصة في الصيانة الميكانيكية والصناعات البلاستيكية والتعبئة والتغليف والمعادن والقوالب.
يحوي الموقع نسخة إلكترونية مجانية فيها العديد من المواضيع
أنصح أخوتي بقراءتها (ينبغي تحميل ملفات pdf لقراءة المقالات ).


http://www.intech-mag.com

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مشكور  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Shift

مشكور

----------


## زهره التوليب

يسلم ايديك

----------


## غسان

_مشكور_

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

تسلم ايديك

----------


## malik najm

Thankssssssss alooooooooottttt

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو

----------

